# Functional English Proof from Mumbai University



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi,
My wife has completed her MA from University of Mumbai in 1999.
I need a certificate from Mumbai University to prove to AUS Visa cell that her medium of instruction was ENGLISH. 
Can anyone help me here as I am really struggling to know the process and how it can be done. Thx in advance.


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Tell your wife to visit her college with the marksheets and degree copy. Thr college will issue letter mentioning her roll no and confirming that she has passes out MA from the college and medium of instruction was english.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> Tell your wife to visit her college with the marksheets and degree copy. Thr college will issue letter mentioning her roll no and confirming that she has passes out MA from the college and medium of instruction was english.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thx Jitin , but she has completed her course from university campus and not from any college .


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Thx Jitin , but she has completed her course from university campus and not from any college .


If you are not able to do so from university other option is school certificate ,they are also accepted ,yu need to show that primary and secondary education was in English ,get the letter from school stating the medium of education was English 

Last option is give the pte and score minimum score ,that is also accepted


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> If you are not able to do so from university other option is school certificate ,they are also accepted ,yu need to show that primary and secondary education was in English ,get the letter from school stating the medium of education was English
> 
> Last option is give the pte and score minimum score ,that is also accepted


Thx for the info Mbhasin, I guess I will try for school certificate.


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Thx for the info Mbhasin, I guess I will try for school certificate.


Even I am trying for the same. There are three options- 1. PTE with 30 overall score 2. Minimum of 2 years of english medium, if marksheet are in english, it should serve the purpose (where it is written that we need confirmation from college/univ) 3. Fees - 2.45 lakh inr

from aus govt site:
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I really doubt whether school certificate will solve the problem here. 

It should be either letter from Univ or PTE overall 30. I hope she does not need to pay VAC2.



rahejarajeev said:


> Thx for the info Mbhasin, I guess I will try for school certificate.


----------



## Deposh (Sep 2, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really doubt whether school certificate will solve the problem here.
> 
> It should be either letter from Univ or PTE overall 30. I hope she does not need to pay VAC2.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I really doubt whether school certificate will solve the problem here.
> 
> It should be either letter from Univ or PTE overall 30. I hope she does not need to pay VAC2.


Sure Hari ,
I think you are right. As of now I was able to receive a certificate from school saying 12 years from Nur till 10th she has studied in English ....If CO does not accept this then will take PTE option and submit. I hope I can plan this way ?


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

rahejarajeev said:


> Sure Hari ,
> I think you are right. As of now I was able to receive a certificate from school saying 12 years from Nur till 10th she has studied in English ....If CO does not accept this then will take PTE option and submit. I hope I can plan this way ?


I have taken school certificate ,it works from nursery to 10 one school and ,11-12 th from other school, submitted both to co


----------



## rahejarajeev (Jun 29, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> I have taken school certificate ,it works from nursery to 10 one school and ,11-12 th from other school, submitted both to co


Thanks Mbhasin,
I could manage till 10th class. Let's see.


----------

